Ask HN: Who is using css grid in production? - pratikborsadiya
======
yellowapple
I used it in a personal project
([http://loyaltonmuseum.org/](http://loyaltonmuseum.org/)), since it made
things a lot simpler. Few browsers support it natively, but there's a polyfill
for it ([https://github.com/FremyCompany/css-grid-
polyfill](https://github.com/FremyCompany/css-grid-polyfill)) which supposedly
supports just about all modern browsers (including IE9+).

~~~
sixQuarks
this kind of looks like a site from the 90s

~~~
yellowapple
Thanks :)

But yeah, never said I had a good sense of visual design. It does work
reasonably well for the target demographic, though (baby boomers and older for
the most part), and at least there ain't any <marquee> or <blink> tags.

~~~
pratikborsadiya
I think it is missing spacing inside elements. Add some spacing in your
content area and it will look better.

------
codefined
We don't use CSS Grid, 40% of our users don't support it in their browser.
Judging by the five hours this post has been up, I feel like a lot of Hacker
News doesn't use it either.

However, when support for it does go up, we're definitely migrating to it. It
seems to have a really nice syntax.

~~~
gaastonsr
I don't see why would anybody would need to migrate anything to grids. It
would be more, use where appropriate. In my case, flexbox fixes more of my
problems with css. CSS grids will be a nice addition but that's all.

~~~
WorldMaker
I've had a couple designs now that essentially started as grid protypes and
then converted to flexbox because for the time being flexbox seems a better
compromise than the current JS-based grid polyfills.

------
alexswensen
I have experimented with it. I plan to start using it going forward, as most
of our users have support for it in their browser.

------
taurath
I would if browsers supported it. Now we just need babel for CSS.

------
dsschnau
I do, its pretty great

